# How many Fletchings 3 or 4? Need Your Advice.



## BigXX78 (Mar 16, 2005)

I like to use 3 helical Blazers on hunting arrows. I use the Arizona EZ Fletch mini or mini max for 6° helical. I've never needed a 4th vane.


----------



## raisins (Jan 21, 2016)

You're a newb. Start with typical (3 fletch helical) and then experiment and form your own conclusions over time. 3 fletch will work just fine for now.


----------



## Lipka101 (Jun 13, 2021)

4 is the new “in” thing to do. Claiming they shoot better is a bunch of people fooling themselves


----------



## Verminaters1967 (Aug 20, 2019)

I use 4 but it makes no difference the reason I use 4 is it makes it easy-er to find after shooting a deer, ( last year I only used 2 flech and the flew great with a 3 inch long tuff head broadhead .


----------



## CANDRUS (Sep 19, 2017)

Buy a Arizona fletch jig and some blazer heat vanes, do a 3 fletch and forget about it after that, you will never see a diffrence.


----------



## TL3 (Apr 29, 2007)

For me I don't see the need to have 4 vanes on my arrow...3 has worked just fine for many many years.


----------



## Cemuhlbeier (Nov 30, 2019)

You have to be honest with your ability, which 95% of us aren't. I've been playing with 6 or 7 different fletch combinations or the last year or 2. To be frank I haven't been able to tell much of a difference.

My only definitive conclusion has been that Blazers are loud as hell and don't offer much clearance. 4 fletch takes more time, costs more and I haven't been able to see a gain (for me). It's not magic.

I recommend 3 fletch helical on slightly lower profile vane but longer vane than a Blazer. Vanetec 2.5 V-Max is what I settled on for my hunting arrow. If I was newer or shot a larger broadhead I'd probably put on the 3.0 V-Max for a little more help steering. The Easton Diamond 280's are also very quiet and have a unique material (almost rubber band like). I'd think they would recover very well from being in a case or riding in the truck.

AAE's are nice too but cost twice as much with no noticeable gain in accuracy or noise over the Vanetec.


----------



## Lipka101 (Jun 13, 2021)

I just tested 3 vs 4 on my victory VAP using bohning heat vanes. Field points they all shot the same. 3 vanes with a kudu point broadhead was consistently 3-4” high, 4 vanes w/ broadhead grouped with field points. This was at 50 yards. I ended up going with 4 vanes, I could have fine tuned my bow to bring the 3 vane to shoot the same as the field points but I’ll take any advantage I can.


----------



## Gonzo8285 (Dec 2, 2020)

Bowhunter24400 said:


> I’m a bowhunting newbie and am building my hunting arrows for this Fall. I will be using Easton Axis 5mm 300 spine arrows with a 125g Fixed Iron Will Broadhead and their titanium collar. My draw length is 28.5 and my Draw Weight is 65. I shoot a Hoyt Ventum 33. Should I fletch my arrows with 3 or 4 Fletchings?


I got a dozen arrows and I fletch them in 3 and 4 fletch with 1 and 3 deg helical so see what works best for me. Then I just redid the other so they were all the same


----------



## df06 (Jun 9, 2007)

In 43 years of bowhunting, I’ve fletched almost all of the arrows I’ve used. I really can’t say that three fletch is better than four fletch, or visa versa. Both have worked great for me. I used four fletch last fall. This fall I’ll use three fletch.


----------



## Bow TKO (Jan 16, 2009)

I have gone back and forth over the years but last year went with 4 due to my blazers hitting the cables. Yes I put a little twist on the nock and problem solved but I like tinkering. At least with my jojann jig, one benefit of 4 - if/when a vane comes off it is super easy to replace just one vane. No twisting of the nock to get it aligned for a 3 fletch set up. 

Agree with others no difference in accuracy for me at least.


----------



## Ryanmgonzlaes1 (Nov 7, 2020)

I started out the year with half dozen 3 and 4, through out the year I have not seen much if any advantage. Both seem to group well out 70 yds in the same spot for me. I did notice with broad heads the 4 fletch hit about an inch or two lower, so I decided to just stick with 3 for this hunting season


----------



## doulos (Apr 2, 2006)

Ive used both 3 and 4 fletch over the years. I do not see much difference even with broadhead flight. I have settled on as much helical as I can put on with a Bitz with 4 inch feathers for hunting.


----------



## MidwayJ1032! (Mar 25, 2020)

Four fletch with good helical and complimentary colored wraps will you more likes on Instagram. 
For any other results, I don’t bother.


----------



## mparrish1848 (Aug 4, 2021)

I like the smaller profile 4 fletch


----------



## NoDakarcherydude (Aug 8, 2021)

To add my $.02, I shoot 4 fletch AAE Pro Hunters on my Easton axis 300s with 125gr Levi Morgan Swhacker mechanicals with no shift in POI compared to my field points. That said, I shot a TAC event with Black Eagle Outlaws prefletched off the shelf out of my other bow and had same results. No shift in POI shooting 100gr Muzzy Trocar fixed blades and field points


----------



## elkfever (Jul 10, 2002)

No difference in three and four fletch in my findings. If you want to make things easier on yourself check out the Zing fletch.


----------



## grander (Mar 19, 2009)

Hunted w 4 for a couple season but they group just like 3 fletch. All I saw was adding some extra weight to the rear of the stick and a no brainer when it comes to nocking an arrow. Fletch 4 if you feel like it but to me it's a waste of a vane.


----------



## Jbaise22 (Oct 14, 2018)

3 fletch aae max stealth


----------



## MeArrow (Oct 5, 2014)

I ask all the critters I kill and they don't care one bit.


----------



## Flyinhawaiian (Nov 2, 2018)

Arrows are unique to each bow and archer. This really is a personal preference, and I suggest trying both 3 and 4 fletch on your arrows to decide. For an all purpose successful configuration when hunting at 10-60 yards, a 3” vane in a 3 fletch with a 4 degree offset (which is not the same as a helical) is great. A 4 fletch configuration has about 25% more surface area than 3, and will create more drag, so for long distances this may not be ideal. That being said, a 4 fletch may be a better choice for heavier arrows, or large broadheads to stabilize your arrows quicker when they leave your bow. Heck, some guys just like the way a 4 fletch feels. Take half of your arrows and use 3, and the other half with 4. When you decide, you can refletch to your preferred setup. Happy hunting!


----------



## minornate (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## Chetmanley (Apr 25, 2021)

Bowhunter24400 said:


> I’m a bowhunting newbie and am building my hunting arrows for this Fall. I will be using Easton Axis 5mm 300 spine arrows with a 125g Fixed Iron Will Broadhead and their titanium collar. My draw length is 28.5 and my Draw Weight is 65. I shoot a Hoyt Ventum 33. Should I fletch my arrows with 3 or 4 Fletchings?


I run a similar set up, currently shooting day six evo’s with an ethics hit system and use three fletch AAE max stealth fletched are a helical, they stabilize and shoot right with my field points.


----------



## Since1985Tx (Jan 19, 2021)

_I've had and shot both three and four fletched arrows in my 37 years of archery, specificly for hunting.
The four fletched flew as accurate as my three fletched.....While I do have four fletched arrows from the past saved up....I now shoot *three fletched* exclusively for hunting and target, compound or recurve.....
(I strictly use aluminum shafts, feathers and shoot fingers using a split finger tab for everything archery)._


----------



## groundsize (7 mo ago)

following. lots of feedback here.


----------



## Bigwood (Sep 29, 2016)

I honestly think my 4 fletch blazers with 2.5 right fly great. I am ging back to 3 fletch with 1.5 right because I want to try and pick up some additional speed.


----------



## groundsize (7 mo ago)

Bigwood said:


> I honestly think my 4 fletch blazers with 2.5 right fly great. I am ging back to 3 fletch with 1.5 right because I want to try and pick up some additional speed.


Good information.


----------



## Radley (9 mo ago)

Thanks. Helpful discussion.


----------



## raisins (Jan 21, 2016)

3 fletch helical with an Arizona EZ Fletch fly amazing....no need for another vane when you use enough vane and your arrows spin like tops....if my arrows ever fly funny.....it is 100% me


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

I did some testing with 3 and 4 fletch over the summer. Here are my findings:









Did some testing with 4 Fletch arrows over the last few...


Some of my friends and fellow club members have made the switch to 4 fletch and have made some claims of improvement that I just couldn’t ignore. So I decided to do a little testing. (I wanted to put a bunch of shots before final tuning on my spot bow anyway) Equipment: Arrow 1 – Black Eagle...




www.archerytalk.com


----------



## Houghtonic (Jan 7, 2013)

I shoot 3 fletch blazers or bully vanes. Helical with same offset as victory when they come prefletched. I tinkered with 4 fletch of a lower profile and more helical. Never saw a difference in groups or accuracy. I actually felt like the 4 fletch heat vanes didn’t stabilize as well when my form was less than stellar. 

One of my hunting buddies uses aae max hunters. He used to 4 fletch. He found the same after extensive tinkering. He does all 3 fletch now. 

We both felt like 4 fletch just added more weight to the back end of the arrow and didn’t really give us any benefit. 

We both shoot fixed broadheads. He shoots 5mm arrows. I shoot 4 mm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeV117 (7 mo ago)

I am currently in the experimental phase of 3 vs 4, but i am really liking the 4 arrow set up. I think they are a little more forgiving. However i have been shooting 3 fletch for most of my life and had zero issues. So if i switch to 4 it will be for minor advantages and looks.

I did go a little lighter on my vanes for the 4 fletch so i'm only 2 grains heavier with 4 fletch than the 3.


----------



## MoArrows (6 mo ago)

BigXX78 said:


> I like to use 3 helical Blazers on hunting arrows. I use the Arizona EZ Fletch mini or mini max for 6° helical. I've never needed a 4th vane.


Did you notice much difference going to helical


----------



## BigXX78 (Mar 16, 2005)

MoArrows said:


> Did you notice much difference going to helical


I switched to helicals around 30 years ago, long before drop away rests. Helicals have always shot tighter groups, for me, especially if there's any amount of cross wind, at longer ranges--40 yards+. The improvement is almost as significant as shooting a rifled barrel vs a smooth bore.


----------



## MoArrows (6 mo ago)

BigXX78 said:


> I switched to helicals around 30 years ago, long before drop away rests. Helicals have always shot tighter groups, for me, especially if there's any amount of cross wind, at longer ranges--40 yards+. The improvement is almost as significant as shooting a rifled barrel vs a smooth bore.


I’ll have to give it a go


----------

